# Puerto Vallarta fishing



## haverka7 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey guys just wondering if anyone has ever done a deep sea charter while vacationing in puerto Vallarta. I'm heading down there first week of march for vacation. Were doing the whole all inclusive deal against my best wishes. I usually go and fish the keys for a week but the girlfriend wanted to do an all inclusive thingy and we're going with a bunch of friends. Also wondering about surf fishing in front of the resort. Is it worth it to pack a couple rods? Thanks for any info provided.


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

Have not found a charter I liked there yet; I havnt seen anyone surf casting there either...
If you havnt locked and loaded yet check out the ICON rentals on VRBO; you can get a sweet condo; full kitchen and walk to grocery/beer store !!
Enjoy!!!


----------



## haverka7 (Dec 31, 2012)

Rico said:


> Have not found a charter I liked there yet; I havnt seen anyone surf casting there either...
> If you havnt locked and loaded yet check out the ICON rentals on VRBO; you can get a sweet condo; full kitchen and walk to grocery/beer store !!
> Enjoy!!!


Thanks for the info...our hotel is already booked just havent booked the fishing trip yet! What charters did you fish with?


----------



## DGHUNT (Sep 30, 2015)

My buddies and I stayed at the Melia all inclusive in 2007 for a spring break trip. I forgot the name of the charter we took but it was $125 a head and we did not catch one fish. Also, the resort offered bagged lunches in which we bought to take for the trip and my dog eats better than what was included in there for the price. Another thing I did not like about the all inclusive was that there was no seafood and that was something I was looking forward to.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Try looking at the Bloody Decks forums, mainland MX. Should get a bigger sampling there.


----------



## green&orange (Aug 13, 2009)

haverka7 said:


> Hey guys just wondering if anyone has ever done a deep sea charter while vacationing in puerto Vallarta. I'm heading down there first week of march for vacation. Were doing the whole all inclusive deal against my best wishes. I usually go and fish the keys for a week but the girlfriend wanted to do an all inclusive thingy and we're going with a bunch of friends. Also wondering about surf fishing in front of the resort. Is it worth it to pack a couple rods? Thanks for any info provided.


Capt. Louis - the babalu is his boat name. Google it. He is an American. Doesn't advertise. Guy works hard for fish and is a straight shooter. No BS. Reasonable as well.


----------

